# OBS for Mac - Error when run: Failed to create aac streaming encoder (simple output)



## Telvin Nguyen (Mar 14, 2016)

First I have to say thank you to your support in this open source. I have experienced it on Windows platform and it's awesome.

I have tried to develop my app via your source on my Macbook. and I have followed your instruction here to setup the app on my mac environment.

(I am working by CLion and QTCreator)

There are couple differences when I switch the build directory to different location.
/obs-studio/build/osx/[my build goes here], and I also configure a bit in the config file obsconfig.h as below



> #define OBS_DATA_PATH"../data"
> #define OBS_INSTALL_PREFIX ""
> #define OBS_PLUGIN_DESTINATION "obs-plugins"
> #define OBS_RELATIVE_PREFIX "../"



After going around the build process to fix the library loading path errors with /data folder (libobs, locale, plugins they are working now), finally I stuck with this error:

"Failed to create aac streaming encoder (simple output)";
It happens at the line 223 of the file windows-basic-main-outputs.cpp.
I debug and it seems the function below is failed: (on file obs-output.c)



> const struct obs_output_info *info = find_output(id); //id == rtmp, the info returns to nil then exception comes.



I have no idea what I am missing here, please tell me if you can have a look on this.
Thank you.


----------

